# Königsforst-Brück Ü30 MTB Anfänger/Trainingstreff



## Rhoder (19. Juli 2007)

Wir fahren regelmÃ¤Ãig  Treff Parkplatz KÃ¶nigsforst in " 51109 KÃ¶ln-BrÃ¼ck, Am Wildwechsel " in der Woche/Wochenende eine ca. 2 Stunden Trainingsrunde (Range techn.AnfÃ¤nger bis  Wellnessgruppenniveau) und machen je nach Wunsch  techn. Ãbungsstrecken bis Konditions/Bergtraining. 
Wir haben letzten Herbst mit MTB angefangen und wÃ¼rden uns nach der Zeit seitdem so bei Level âgute AnfÃ¤ngerâ im MTBfahren einstufen. Die Runden sind so ca. 30 km lang mit ca. 250-350 HÃ¶henmetern, aber immer gut fahrbar.

Wir wÃ¼rden uns auch freuen wenn mal von den "Profis" des Mittwochstreffs jemand mitkommt um mit techn. RatschlÃ¤gen unser FahrkÃ¶nnen verbessern wÃ¼rde...

Zu diesem Beitrag mÃ¶chte ich auch mal bemerken , das wir (mannl.+ weiblich um die 50 J.) nicht mehr zu den jungen Wilden gehÃ¶ren und wÃ¼rden uns freuen wenn wir hiermit mal Mitleser motivieren kÃ¶nnten mitzufahren , die sich entweder nicht trauten aufgrund des Fachgesimpels was in den Foren Ã¶fters herrscht oder bisher dachten das wÃ¤re nur was fÃ¼r 25 JÃ¤hrige ... dem ist nicht so...Deshalb auf die Ãberschrift mit âÃ30â......
NatÃ¼rlich wÃ¼rden wir uns auch freuen wenn Rat und Tipps von Mitfahrenden unter 30 bekommen wÃ¼rden .

Also lieber mal testen und mitfahren als alleine im Wald rumdÃ¼sen ...
.
Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe 

Rhoder und Annelena

Nun der erste Termin:

Wir fahren am Freitag, den 20.7. ab Treff Parkplatz KÃ¶nigsforst 18.30 Uhr eine ca. 2 Stunden Trainingsrunde (Range techn.AnfÃ¤nger bis  Wellnessgruppenniveau) und machen je nach Wunsch von techn. Ãbungsstrecken bis Konditions/Bergtraining. 

Bitte hier melden wer kommt oder beim Termin eintragen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Mack_21 (19. Juli 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Nun der erste Termin:
> 
> Wir fahren am Freitag, den 20.7. ab Treff Parkplatz Königsforst 18.30 Uhr eine ca. 2 Stunden Trainingsrunde (Range techn.Anfänger bis  Wellnessgruppenniveau) und machen je nach Wunsch von techn. Übungsstrecken bis Konditions/Bergtraining.
> 
> ...



dann melde ich mich hier mal unverbindlich für morgen an. kommt darauf an ob mein händler mein bike wieder zusammengeflickt bekommt bis morgen abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo Markus, in deiner Beschreibung steht Ort : Zülpich...kommst du extra dafür dann nach Köln Brück? das wäre ja beachtlich ...


----------



## Ommer (19. Juli 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Hallo Markus, in deiner Beschreibung steht Ort : Zülpich...kommst du extra dafür dann nach Köln Brück? das wäre ja beachtlich ...




Markus ist nicht an Raum und Zeit gebunden ,

wenn er will, kommt er auch zu mir 



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Balu. (19. Juli 2007)

> Wir würden uns auch freuen wenn mal von den "Profis" des Mittwochstreffs jemand mitkommt um mit techn. Ratschlägen unser Fahrkönnen verbessern würde...



Servus erstmal.

Was spricht denn dagegen das ihr auch mal zu Mittwochsgruppe stoßt, meißt fahren hier zwei Gruppen, die Wellnessgruppe kann man auch gerne mal zur Fahrtechnikrunde bringen, da haben ja alle was von.

Ich bin zwar nur regelmäßiger Gast im KFL, hätte aber auch nix dagegen mal eine kurze Runde zu drehen bei der einzelne Passagen z.B. Stufen erklärt und geübt werden.

CU Balu


----------



## Rhoder (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo Balu, danke für deine Idee, aber wir sind schon einige Male Mittwochs mitgefahren.
3 Std. dort sind uns in der Woche meist zu lang und das Grundtempo zu hoch.
Deshalb nun unser 2 STd. Anfängertreff/Training zusätzlich zu diesem Treff.
Wir wollen uns ja gerne auf dieses Niveau hin trainieren...das ist das Ziel...
Oder einfach nur 2 Std. schön radfahren im Wald...hehe
Das hindert uns ja nicht auch mal Mittwochs mitzufahren , oder?

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Balu. (19. Juli 2007)

Ähm, ja ...
ich meinte auch an einem Tag, z.B. Mittwochs eine der Gruppen von "Spot zu Spot" zu führen, ohne Grundtempo, als reine Fahrtechnikrunde ... obwohl, sowas macht man besser mal Sa. o. So.

Was sagt die Rennleitung ?
Termin ?


----------



## hama687 (19. Juli 2007)

schade, ne halbe stunde zu früh


----------



## Mack_21 (19. Juli 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Hallo Markus, in deiner Beschreibung steht Ort : Zülpich...kommst du extra dafür dann nach Köln Brück? das wäre ja beachtlich ...


naja das ist ja nicht wirklich weit. sind ja gerade mal 50km. in die ville oder eifel ist das ja auch nicht kürzer... 


Ommer schrieb:


> Markus ist nicht an Raum und Zeit gebunden ,
> 
> wenn er will, kommt er auch zu mir
> 
> ...



hallo achim, den wink mit dem zaunpfahl habe ich verstanden. aber wie gesagt ab freitag ist mein bike wohl wieder fit und will in den wald. fahre dann imm august mal wieder bei dir mit. freue mich schon. oder wir besuchen mal wieder onkel derk in der ville


----------



## hama687 (20. Juli 2007)

wenn es im strömem regnen sollte findet die tour statt?


----------



## Rhoder (20. Juli 2007)

Nee, da wohl heute Mittag ein Regengebiet hier drüberzieht müssen wir einfach mal abwarten was sich so hält, abends solls wieder trocken sein...reicht es wenn ich um 18 Uhr hier schreibe ob wir fahren von eurer vorbereitungszeit her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (20. Juli 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Nee, da wohl heute Mittag ein Regengebiet hier drüberzieht müssen wir einfach mal abwarten was sich so hält, abends solls wieder trocken sein...reicht es wenn ich um 18 Uhr hier schreibe ob wir fahren von eurer vorbereitungszeit her?



n bisschen regen stört doch nich 
also mir reicht 18 uhr hab nur ca 5km anfahrtsweg 
bis dann
kerstin


----------



## Rhoder (20. Juli 2007)

da man auf den Regenradarseiten der Wetterdienste sehr gut ca. 2 Stunden im Vorraus sehen kann was da noch kommt schreib ich 17.30 mal was neues dazu.


----------



## sigi z (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo Rhoder und Annalena,
Ü-30 finde ich gut (bin selbst -50) . Habe schon meine div. Erfahrungen beim Biken (mit den jungen Wilden) gemacht. Montana und seine Mittwochs-Runde war okay aber auch bei mir am Limit. Und leider passt mir der Mittwochs-Termin nicht in den Kalender bzw. den meiner Frau (ist nämlich unser Putztag). Da ich auch momentan etwas Konditionsschwächen habe, würde ich mich gerne Euch anschliessen aber habe leider heute außerhäusigen Termin, der auch nicht mehr verschoben werden kann. Auch sieht das Wetter für heute Abend eher bescheiden aus.
Werde den Threat weiter beobachten und mich dann anmelden, wenn ihr was Neues einstellt.
Gruß
Sigi


----------



## Rhoder (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sigi, dann mal Willkommen zur nächsten Tour..
Generell fahren wir auch am Wochenende, zb letzten Samstag sind wir das schöne Eifgenbachtal gefahren von Altenberg aus, klasse STrecke...
Nur bei dem Wetter zur Zeit ist das immer recht kurzfristig , leider...
Sollte das heute abend nichts werden wegen Gewitter fahren wir auf jeden fall Samstag oder Sonntag, ich schreib dann was rein hier...

Gruß 
Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## Balu. (20. Juli 2007)

Bin spät dran, bis nachher


----------



## Rhoder (20. Juli 2007)

Soo, hier war nix mit Regen, ist sonnig und trocken und kommt auch nix großartiges mehr lt. Wolkenradar.
Wir sind gegen 18.30 am Treff , wir warten auf jeden Fall wie besprochen...falls einer was später kommt wegen Verkehr ...

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (20. Juli 2007)

sehr schöne lockere kf runde, optimal für freitag abends danke

errinert mich an die ganz ersten kfl touren



Montana schrieb:


> Dann will ich die Tournee mal zusammenfassen : (danke an Splash für die Daten)
> 
> *K*önigs*F*orst*L*eichttourer
> 
> ...


----------



## Mack_21 (20. Juli 2007)

kann mich da nur meinem vorgänger anschließen. war eine nette abendrunde mit schönen leuten... ach nee anderst rum.  ne schöne abendrunde mit netten leuten


----------



## Rhoder (21. Juli 2007)

Schließe mich den 2 Vorposts an und danke Euch für die guten Tipps und freue mich auf die angeboten Technikkurseinheiten  von Balu...
Zitat "Baumstamm von links, rechts, vorne, schräg, grade überfahren " ...  

Sag uns einen Termin ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juli 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Schließe mich den 2 Vorposts an und danke Euch für die guten Tipps und freue mich auf die angeboten Technikkurseinheiten  von Balu...
> Zitat "Baumstamm von links, rechts, vorne, schräg, grade überfahren " ...
> 
> Sag uns einen Termin ...



Fahrtechnikseminar nicht schlecht  Wann kommt der Termin ( Vielleicht am 04.08. Vormittags = habe da freies Wochenende  )


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. Juli 2007)

hallo, 
möchte mich auch noch für die schöne runde bedanken 
ich denke, die werd ich in zukunft öfter mal fahren, sind ja doch ein paar hm dabei. 
lg
Kerstin


----------



## Ommer (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ist für morgen früh ein Ausritt geplant? Bevor die Wanderer und sonstige Personen den Wald bevölkern?


fragt 
Achim (auch schon 2x25)


----------



## Rhoder (22. Juli 2007)

wir sind morgen mit Familie auf Rennradtour...


----------



## Pepin (22. Juli 2007)

oh noch mehr rennradler


----------



## Balu. (23. Juli 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Fahrtechnikseminar nicht schlecht  Wann kommt der Termin ( Vielleicht am 04.08. Vormittags = habe da freies Wochenende  )



Wie bereits erwähnt bin ich am ersten August Wochenende hier !

Ich schlage also einen späteren Termin vor !


----------



## hama687 (24. Juli 2007)

geht am freitag wieder ne runde so gegen 19 uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (24. Juli 2007)

ja wäre schon nicht schlecht, bis jetzt haben wir nix anderes vor...


----------



## zak0r (24. Juli 2007)

gehts denn auch mit 29 schon, ü30 mitzustrampeln  ?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (24. Juli 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> gehts denn auch mit 29 schon, ü30 mitzustrampeln  ?



mit 19 darf ich auch schon  



Rhoder schrieb:


> ja wäre schon nicht schlecht, bis jetzt haben wir nix anderes vor...



ja wär cool.. hab heute versucht, die runde nachzufahren und war plötzlich mitten in overath


----------



## Rhoder (25. Juli 2007)

Hm, Overrath ist dann doch ein bisschen weit verfahren .. 

Dann halten wir mal fest am Freitag 19 Uhr, Hama wollte uns ja schöne Wege guiden diesmal...aber bitte auf unseren Schwierigkeitsgrad abstimmen ..
Ich trags mal direkt in Termine ein...
Gruß Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## Sunnybubbles (26. Juli 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Dann halten wir mal fest am Freitag 19 Uhr, Hama wollte uns ja schöne Wege guiden diesmal..


hallo,
also Alex und ich können leider doch nicht mitkommen.. 
Aufgrund eines unerwarteten Geldsegens seitens meiner Erzeugerfraktion werden wir 2 Freitag Abend den Umsatz des Einzelhandels in der Kölner Innenstadt ein wenig ankurbeln 
Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß, man sieht sich dann wohl nächste Woche .
lg
Kerstin


----------



## Rhoder (30. Juli 2007)

Neuer Termin, diesmal Mittwoch 1.8.2007, weil wir am Samstag zu Rad am Ring fahren...

Treff 18.30 am Parkplatz...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (31. Juli 2007)

am mittwoch ist doch guidos tour.


----------



## Rhoder (31. Juli 2007)

Hi Sunny, ja um 19 Uhr fährt der KFL Treff seine Runden, dies hat aber nichts mit uns zu tun.
Wir fahren unsere leichtere Trainingstour mit ca. 2 Std. ab 18.30 Uhr.

Gruß Rhoder


----------



## Rhoder (9. August 2007)

Freitag solls ja wieder schöner werden...dann mal auf ein Neues um 19 Uhr.

Gruß
Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (10. August 2007)

Hm, hier regnets grade in Brück, lassen wir das dann mal...Schade.


----------



## Pepin (12. August 2007)

hier scheint gerade die sonne kannst ja vorbeikommen


----------



## Rhoder (12. August 2007)

machen wir doch huete schon...


----------



## Rhoder (16. August 2007)

Neues Date Freitag 17.8.2007 um 18.30 Uhr Treff wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. August 2007)

huhu
würd ja gerne mit aber bin gesundheitlich etwas sehr angeschlagen.. hab ärztliches fahrradverbot    
euch viel spass


----------



## Rhoder (23. August 2007)

Neuer Termin am Freitag 24.8.2007 18.30 Uhr am Brücker Treff.
Da wir bis ca. 20.45 Uhr unterweg sind evtl. schon Licht mitbringen.

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (25. August 2007)

Sehr schöne Tour gestern mit 28 km und 300 Höhenmetern, Teilnehmer waren Konfuzius, Ghosty, Miamimanjo, Rhoder und Annelena.
Gemütliches Tempo mit ca 14er Schnitt...

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## ralf (25. August 2007)

... na, da habt ihr den armen Ralf ja richtig lang gemacht.  

Gruß Ralf


----------

